# taking the plunge



## passionstar (Aug 12, 2008)

HI 
Anybody out there live in or near santa pola - friend looking to find long term let from October 1st 

I am accompanying her on a recce - with a view to her moving out there and starting small business. 
She has lived in Zimbabwe and managed 34,000 hectare farm and safari with hubby - so not a novice !!

moved back to South Wales and had enough already 

She needs to rent 2 bed villa for about 6 months to get her bearings so to speak 
would appreciate any guidance 
thanks 

Gabrielle


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

Hi check the costa blanca news, it is the local newspaper, has rental section, has online version as well, type in google.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Gabrielle,

May I ask, what kind of business are they thinking of starting ?

Their success will much depend on the answer to the above, as there are not that many 34,000 hectare farms and safari in thse parts - lol 

Regards, Dave


----------



## passionstar (Aug 12, 2008)

hi Dave 
very witty lol

should have made it clearer - but hey not only women can mind read - Paul Mckenna comes to mind 
anyway I digress - she hopes to start food and drink mobile catering - and plans to do a recce in october to suss thing out - any advice


----------



## passionstar (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Goldberg 
thanks will let her know - and check out site - impressed by the quick replies 
thanks Gab


----------

